# Paludarium, where to start?



## NiceRhac (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, so I am wanting to build a paludarium for vampire crabs, and a couple other species to live in. Problem is, i have no idea where to start, what i need to buy, do i need a false bottom, and what kind of plants should I use?

I need ALL the help I can get!

Thanks!


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

NiceRhac said:


> Okay, so I am wanting to build a paludarium for vampire crabs, and a couple other species to live in. Problem is, i have no idea where to start, what i need to buy, do i need a false bottom, and what kind of plants should I use?
> 
> I need ALL the help I can get!
> 
> Thanks!


I will be honest, I know NOTHINg about crabs! But I will tell you about palus!
Ok, first, I recommend a decent size tank (atleast 29g, maybe a 20H, something with height and length)
A false bottom is needed, for sure. I've seen paludariums set up 2 ways. Glass separators and a false bottom sloped or gravel silicone to weedblocker FB
Like always,
^^^^^^^^ - Leaf litter
^^^^^^^^ - Leaf litter
OOOOOOOOO - Substrate
OOOOOOOOO - Substrate
OOOOOOOOO - Substrate
OOOOOOOOO - Substrate
OOOOOOOOO - Substrate
------------- - Screen/weedblocker
ooooooooooo - False bottom
ooooooooooo - False bottom
___________ - Glass aquarium bottom

I'd use stronger plants for crabs, assuming they'll snap them up.
Sansevieria trifasciata is one of the strongest viv safe plants, often used for crested geckos and chameleons.
Some stronger bromelia, preferably NOT Neoregelia sp. Maybe Aechmea chantinii 'Dwarf Form', Aechmea nudicaulis 'Wally Berg', but those do get larger than most neos but are some of the smaller, strong bromeliads.
Pothos is definitely an option, provides refuge and fills up fast. Ficus pumila too. Many more options but those are jsut a few.


----------



## NiceRhac (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for responding! So as far as the false bottom goes, that is just for the land area right? So it would be sitting on top of the water..?

I was thinking about oak leaf creeping fig, and orchids. The vampire crab has similar needs of dart frogs. The hardier the plant the better. Moss would be awesome as well.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

NiceRhac said:


> Thanks for responding! So as far as the false bottom goes, that is just for the land area right? So it would be sitting on top of the water..?
> 
> I was thinking about oak leaf creeping fig, and orchids. The vampire crab has similar needs of dart frogs. The hardier the plant the better. Moss would be awesome as well.


Yes, FB only for the land area! About orchids, they are fragile, expensive, and hard to care for. Some pros have trouble keeping them! I've never tried them, only because they sound hard to care for. For a paludarium, riccia or java moss would be cool.


----------



## NiceRhac (Sep 23, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Yes, FB only for the land area! About orchids, they are fragile, expensive, and hard to care for. Some pros have trouble keeping them! I've never tried them, only because they sound hard to care for. For a paludarium, riccia or java moss would be cool.


Yeah it would be wise to start with easier plants first. Especially for me since i don't exactly have a green thumb. I'll look into the riccia and java


----------



## NiceRhac (Sep 23, 2011)

I would also like to know what species can be kept with vampire crabs? I hear that they can be housed with certain shrimp, fish, and frogs even.. Was thinking if Neururgus kaiseri were an exception?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to the board

My best advice is to research research research.
Do google and image and youtube searches for paludariums, vampire crab vivariums, etc and get some inspiration.

Here is mine (not for vampires, but still a paludarium):
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63294-my-vivarium-built-into-wall.html
Lots of details in that thread.

Good luck!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

NiceRhac said:


> I would also like to know what species can be kept with vampire crabs? I hear that they can be housed with certain shrimp, fish, and frogs even.. Was thinking if Neururgus kaiseri were an exception?


I would keep it one species only. Stress complicates things in captivity. And vampire crabs have the claws and mouth to do some damage to a small animal.

As for orchids, I would recommend pleurothallis species, Dinema polybulbon, and vanilla mounted with moss on wood or cork above the substrate level. Dont let water sit on them but dont let them dry out either and they will do good.

Some easy plant species that can be found at most walmarts, lowes, etc are fittonia, Dischidia ovata, Anthurium, Ficus pumila, and Syngonium.

Petsmart usually has anubias species that can be grown out of water if their roots are kept wet and ther air is humid.


----------



## NiceRhac (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Okapi, thanks a ton I actually read through your built-in viv, amazing work! I've luckily obtained a local source to help me out with this project. I am always watching vids and reading through tutorials even on just vivs and not solely paludariums. A lot of great information out there, just gotta finally try it out for myself and see what works best. Hopefully with enough trial and error and plenty of research I will succeed.


----------



## NiceRhac (Sep 23, 2011)

Okapi said:


> As for orchids, I would recommend pleurothallis species, Dinema polybulbon, and vanilla mounted with moss on wood or cork above the substrate level. Dont let water sit on them but dont let them dry out either and they will do good.


Would I have to have a built-in circulation going through the terrarium in order for the orchids to thrive? I failed to mention that I am building the paludarium in a 24x18x18 exo terra. Nothing too large, but enough size for what I would like. I don't really know if orchids would go for it, though.


----------

